# what is the difference between tencel, rayon and viscose



## omisinaga (Dec 2, 2012)

dear all,

perhaps this topic has ever been discussed before, but i hope someone can help to inform what is the difference between tencel, rayon and viscose, because i read that they all made from wood pulp. Thank you very much.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

TENCEL® is a branded lyocell fiber that comes from the pulp of eucalyptus trees. The trees are grown on sustainably run farms certified by the Forest Stewardship Council (FSC). It is possible to use other sources of cellulose, but eucalyptus trees produce a very high yield of cellulose per acre and give the best quality fiber with the least amount of waste. (I just bought some Tencel but have not used it. It feels like cotton and is supposed to dye easily.) http://www.patagonia.com/us/patagonia.go?assetid=67424

Rayon is one of the most peculiar fabrics in commercial use today. Strictly speaking, it is not an artificial fiber, because it is derived from naturally occurring cellulose. It is not, however, a natural fabric, because cellulose requires extensive processing to become rayon. Rayon is usually classified as a manufactured fiber and considered to be regenerated cellulose. Rayon is the oldest manufactured fiber. http://www.wisegeek.org/what-is-rayon.htm#slideshow

Viscose is a unique form of wood cellulose acetate used in the manufacture of a number of different products. This includes items for the medical industry, though it is perhaps most common as a major ingredient in the production of the fabric rayon. The process of creating this material is fairly complex, beginning with wood pulp that is treated with various chemical baths and procedures. Along with rayon, other products that contain viscose include cellophane and some types of adhesive tape. Making viscose begins with wood pulp, and manufacturers often use different sources such as bamboo. http://www.wisegeek.org/what-is-viscose.htm


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thank you for this information and the original question.


----------



## omisinaga (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Roxanne,

thank you for sharing this information, it is very clear. It is nice to meet you. 


ruth Roxanne said:


> TENCEL® is a branded lyocell fiber that comes from the pulp of eucalyptus trees. The trees are grown on sustainably run farms certified by the Forest Stewardship Council (FSC). It is possible to use other sources of cellulose, but eucalyptus trees produce a very high yield of cellulose per acre and give the best quality fiber with the least amount of waste. (I just bought some Tencel but have not used it. It feels like cotton and is supposed to dye easily.) http://www.patagonia.com/us/patagonia.go?assetid=67424
> 
> Rayon is one of the most peculiar fabrics in commercial use today. Strictly speaking, it is not an artificial fiber, because it is derived from naturally occurring cellulose. It is not, however, a natural fabric, because cellulose requires extensive processing to become rayon. Rayon is usually classified as a manufactured fiber and considered to be regenerated cellulose. Rayon is the oldest manufactured fiber. http://www.wisegeek.org/what-is-rayon.htm#slideshow
> 
> Viscose is a unique form of wood cellulose acetate used in the manufacture of a number of different products. This includes items for the medical industry, though it is perhaps most common as a major ingredient in the production of the fabric rayon. The process of creating this material is fairly complex, beginning with wood pulp that is treated with various chemical baths and procedures. Along with rayon, other products that contain viscose include cellophane and some types of adhesive tape. Making viscose begins with wood pulp, and manufacturers often use different sources such as bamboo. http://www.wisegeek.org/what-is-viscose.htm


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks ruth Roxanne,

This is very good information and answer the question. I saved it and made a little document with the links.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for the information. It's interesting and I find it a bit disconcerting that we are basically knitting with wood. Did anyone else think that? Acrylic yarn is plastic so I guess wood shouldn't be a surprise. It's amazing what chemistry can do. I do use both though.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

You are all welcome! It was an easy search, copy, and paste. I found it interesting too. I always thought rayon was totally synthetic. It is a good idea to use sustainably renewable resources. The earth can only hold a limited amount of other resources like oil that is used for so many things. Having said that, I also have a large stash of acrylic so I will use it but try to look for sustainable products when I can.


----------



## maoadams (Feb 19, 2013)

I recently purchased a cotton/Tencel blend yarn at the Webs tent sale in Northampton, MA, and it has a lovely soft feel. I was hoping the Tencel would help keep the cotton from sagging with wear, but I have my doubts. So, in my mitten project, I'm combining it with a polyester yarn which is making me more confident with the results.


----------



## AlpacaGal (Jan 9, 2013)

I recently purchased a stash of viscose and I love the shine it has. I'm using it for making cellphone covers as a first project. I think hair scruncies would be cute for little girls too. My fiber group only allows "natural fibers" at our sales events. What could be more natural than wood! Trying to sell alpaca products in the summertime is like trying to sell ice cubes to Eskimos in the winter. I'm anxious to see how it performs once its washed and blocked. Have any KPers gotten that far with the viscose and what was your experience with it?


----------

